# Posting links



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all,

How do I post a link so that it says what the link is e.g. 'Link' or 'See here' as opposed to www.blahblaah.......

I've been trying to work this out for ages...

Thanks!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2007)

Copy your link.

Highlight the word(s) you want the link to appear within.

Select the blue icon with the paperclip (right below the smilies icon) and a small box will pop-up (if it doesn't, check your pop-up blocker settings). 

Copy the link into the box and click "okay".

Your link will now appear within the word(s) selected.


----------



## exile (Sep 23, 2007)

Or, if the URL you're linking to is, say, X, the syntax

[URL = X]text[/URL]

(but _without_ any spaces between the first set of square brackets) will highlight whatever `text' is in blue and will connect to the URL you've given as soon as you click on `text'. So e.g  taking `http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Song_Moo_Kwan' and sticking it after the equal sign in [URL = ]here[/URL] (but again, no spaces before or after the equal sign) will let you write 

...and to find out more about Song Moo Kwan TKD, look here​
and you'll connect to the wiki SMK article as soon as you click on `here'. As Kacey indicated, just save the URL in the address bar you want to link to by highlighting and clicking on it and then dumping it into the syntax I've specified, and you're off and running!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 23, 2007)

That's spooky! I was reading the Phoenix picture thread earlier where Exile had posted a couple of links and I was thinking I really must ask how you do that! Lo and behold FieldDiscipline went and did it for me! cheers!


----------



## exile (Sep 23, 2007)

The advantage of knowing how to do the [URL = ...] ... [/URL] trick is that you can compose a note in your editor with all the right syntax, take as long as you want or need to do it, and then, if you just have a few spare moments on MT, you can open it up, copy the whole note in from your editor without having to fuss around hauling in the urls and so on doing the links in real time, and you're away (you just need to have the urls you're going to deal with stored somewhere). Sometimes, when MT (or, more rarely, my broadband digital cable server) is acting up, and there's something I've really wanted to respond to, I do it that way.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 24, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> That's spooky! I was reading the Phoenix picture thread earlier where Exile had posted a couple of links and I was thinking I really must ask how you do that! Lo and behold FieldDiscipline went and did it for me! cheers!



Great minds eh? 



exile said:


> The advantage of knowing how to do the [URL = ...] ... [/URL] trick is that you can *compose a note in your editor with all the right syntax*, take as long as you want or need to do it, and then, if you just have a few spare moments on MT, you can open it up, copy the whole note in from your editor without having to fuss around hauling in the urls and so on doing the links in real time, and you're away (you just need to have the urls you're going to deal with stored somewhere). Sometimes, when MT (or, more rarely, my broadband digital cable server) is acting up, and there's something I've really wanted to respond to, I do it that way.



Now you're just trying to confuse me!  Thanks for the help, gonna have a play now.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 24, 2007)

Got it!  Thanks!  Is it weird that I'm really pleased?!


----------



## exile (Sep 24, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Got it!  Thanks!  Is it weird that I'm really pleased?!



I hope not_I_ was very pleased myself too when I finally figured out how people were able to do all that cool linking...


----------

